# 10 Years and still yet to be Named Theater



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Sony VPH-G70 CRT Front Projector
DaLite 1.3 Matte White Screen
Anthem AVM30, PVA5
Paradigm Studio 100v3, 20v3, CC590
Paradigm Servo15 Sub
Behringer DSP1124P EQ (sub)
Behringer ECM800 mic
Behringer XENYX 802 Mixer
HTPC ASUS, Intel P4, Hauppauge Tuner (cable), Divico FusionHDTV7 (OTA HD)
Viewsonic HD12 Tuner OTA HD
Kenwood 200CD Changer
Lutron GrafikEye 6 ch.
REW Room EQ Wizard
HFCR Colorimeter & Software
DIY sound treatments


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

! Very nice!

Jim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, that a very classy setup. I love the bar and spacious look it has.


----------



## qiong (Dec 15, 2010)

Very cool. The bar setting is ice on the cake. :T


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

My goodness that is a beautiful theater! Great job on it!


----------

